# Tacloban



## vsm7745 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm going to be in Tacloban mid June and I am looking for expats who are in that area.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

VSM7745,

Considering the fact that this is a 3rd world country and safety issues abound; I will close this thread and advise members to not request the location of other members.


Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

